# I would like to ask a few questions about Melanotan



## Tony12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi folks im very new too this forum buisness , id like to ask a few questions about Melanotan , i know i am probably in the wrong forum but the melanotan one seems old ....could anyone give me some advice , i would appreciate it very much, Thanks folks


----------



## Spongy (Jul 29, 2014)

What are your questions, specifically?


----------



## Oldebull (Jul 29, 2014)

Melatonin the sleep aid, or research chem?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 29, 2014)

The quick tan....all year tan?

Works great.  But, I dont need it anymore and only used once.
Melanotan2?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes we are still waiting on the questions you said you wanted to ask in your title. Is this the game Clue?


----------



## bvs (Jul 29, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> Melatonin the sleep aid, or research chem?



melanotan- research chem. melatonin - sleep aid. sound similar but slightly different spelling


----------



## Oldebull (Jul 29, 2014)

bvs said:


> melanotan- research chem. melatonin - sleep aid. sound similar but slightly different spelling



Thanks BVS. I had never realized that these were two different spellings. I guess it is one of those things where you scan over, and your brain fills in the blanks. Seeing the words side by side has enlightened me. You learn something new every day.


----------



## moparmuscle (Jul 29, 2014)

Mt2 I get the best results with 1mg once a week or 2  to hold a tan. 

Initially a few yrs ago I did 250mcg a day and tan once wk until dark as you want. Get someone else to tell you or you will run too dark IMO

Higher dose makes you feel sick like throw up sick for 20min. But its all I need to maintain the tan in winter. In summer I do 1mg before laying out in sun once every 3 weeks or so amd thats more than enough to maintain. Keep in mind if had the same base tan now for going on 5 years[SUP][/SUP] using mt2 like this. 

I let myself get lighter in winter and darken up in the summer


----------



## Tony12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey folks posted late last night , first chance to get back . 
Well , my story is I have used Melanotan 2 on and off now , mostly on. About a year ago i i started to feel unwell , night sweets and started to develop white Vitiligo like spots. I believe  have developed and immune response reaction to Melanotan that is to say my body has developed antibodies to fight against it like i believe some people do against HGH. My question is ....once your body has developed these antibodies is there anything you can do about it or is that it . As i am so pale i would dearly love to use Melanotan again but i dont think i can , thanks in advance for any advice folks


----------



## moparmuscle (Jul 30, 2014)

I wouldn't


----------



## Spongy (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah brother, just don't. Not worth it.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 31, 2014)

That shit has no proven safe efficacy in long term usage. See:


----------



## moparmuscle (Aug 1, 2014)

Yep your existing Melanocytic lesions (moles and freckles) get more pronounced (darker) just like they would with just sun. Ones that where hardly visable or not visable when pale and out of the sun become visible. Ive not noticed anything not then this with long term use, no additional ones and no bigger (apart from the ones that appeared initially that were normally nearly impossible to see). My wife cant get into the sun OR take mt2 because her nice clear skin becomes covered in dark freckles that are not visible when she's oyt of the sun.


----------



## Jacked (Aug 1, 2014)

I just started messing with stuff about a month or so ago. All I can say less is more. I was taking 1 iu a day everyday and went to the Outer banks for week and right now I make George Hamilton look like Powder.  It's actually a little embarrassing, people say all they can see are my blonde ass eyebrows and teeth when they look at me.


----------

